# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Ochos rios 4-07-4-14-12

## mbdelong

We are going to be staying at Sandals Ochos rios from 4-7 for 7 days.  Have never stayed at either a Sandals (Grand Riviera) or been to Ochi.  We have hired Reggae tours for an excursion on 4-11 to go to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar.  Cost for the day is $350, up to 4 people.  Anyone interested in joing us?  Whats the 420 scene like at Sandals?  Any problems?  This forum seems to be dead as everyone is headed to Negril but any tips' advice etc for Ochos Rios and Sandals would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Snickerbilly

----------


## Sheba

Greetings Snickerbelly.
You will be in Jamaica for Easter. How lovely. Sandals is a nice property. The town of Ochi Rios can be a little daunting especially on days that cruise ships are in. Very busy There will probably be shuttle service from Sandals to Island village that is where Margariaville is situated. On Saturday is a very lively party scene with a good mix of locals and tourists.
Not far from Island village is Mystic Mountain and Dunn's River falls. 
Way more fun arranging your own taxi there and visiting at your own pace rather than going on an organised tour. Cheaper too. bring your own sea shoes and a waterproof camera is advised.
A little further west you wil Find Scotchies a great Jerk chicken place.
The capital of St Ann, St Ann's Bay, also a nice little town to visit has some beautiful old churches. and historic buildings.
A little further one of the few public beaches. is Priory.
Will be lots going on there during the Easter holiday. 
No problem to visit during the day but advisable to go with a local in the evening.
Same with the public beach at Runaway Bay.  One of the nicest on the North coast.
Nice beach bar there  called Flavours, 

Keep a look out for adverts for the Easter Kite Festival. This is usualy held on Easter  Monday at Richmond, Priory. Approx 20 minutes drive west of Ocho Rios. It's an all day fun, family and evening event. With lots of fun competitions food and music  Best to go with a local . You could hire a local legal taxi driver. Someone you feel comfortable hanging out with and have them drive you and stay with you until you are ready to leave. 
I am sure that you will love Jamaica. In Ocho Rios town there are many uniformed tourist police if you need assistance or information they are there to help.
I will be at Floyd's Pelican bar a few days before you so I will tell him that you soon come.
 It's a beautiful place to watch the sunset. You will have a very long drive but will enjoy the beautiful scenery on the South Coast.
Walk good and stay safe.
B

----------

